# My Growing Stash! *PICS*



## Exotica (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not very big at the moment but i'll get there eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_From left to right, top to bottom_







First row: MSFS in Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Petticoat
Second row: True Romantic Beauty Powder, Sunbasque Blush, Margin Blush, Blot Powder in Medium
Third row: Blackground Paintpot, Untitled Paint, Gilded Ash Metal-X, Bronzer in Bronze
Fourth row: Pandamonium Eyeshadow Quad







Please excuse the empty slots and dusty palettes. I haven't wiped em down since my last play with them!

Eyeshadow Palette #1
First row: Soot Pro Eyeshadow, Concrete Eyeshadow, Graphology Eyeshadow, Behold Eyeshadow, Smut Eyeshadow
Second row: Coquette Eyeshadow, Velour Eyeshadow, Smoke And Diamonds Eyeshadow, Mothbrown Eyeshadow

Eyeshadow Palette #2
First row: Copperplate Eyeshadow, Li'Lily Eyeshadow, Fig 1. Eyeshadow, Silver Ring Eyeshadow
Second row: French Grey Eyeshadow, Meadow Eyeshadow, Dove Feather Eyeshadow, Signed Sealed Eyeshadow, Knight Divine Eyeshadow
Third Row: Green Smoke Eyeshadow, Poison Pen Eyeshadow, Trax Eyeshadow, Black Unknown Brand Eyeshadow

Eyeshadow Palette #3
First row: Era Eyeshadow, Wood Winked Eyeshadow, All That Glitters Eyeshadow, Tempting Eyeshadow, Bronze Eyeshadow
Second row: Antiqued Eyeshadow, Ground Brown Pro Eyeshadow, Mineral Eyeshadow, Satin Taupe Eyeshadow






Violet Pigment, Green Brown Pigment, Softwash Grey Pigment, Tan Pigment
Kitschmas Pigment, Spiritualize Pigment, Mauvement Pigment
Tender Baby Tendertone, Fawntastic Cream Colour Base
Pigments not pictured: Off The Radar sample, Helium sample







Lip Stuff
La La Libertine Lipglass, Fleur De Light Lipglass, Nymphette Lipglass, Oyster Girl Lipglass, Poetic License Lipglass, En Pointe Lipglass, Sinnamon Lustreglass, Negligee Lipglass, Soft Edge Lipglass, C-Thru Lipglass, Night Affair Lipglass

Style It Up Lipstick, Politely Pink Lipstick, Angel Lipstick, Relaxed Lipstick, Myth Lipstick, Please Me Lipstick
Loving Lollipop Lipstick, Snob Lipstick, Sweet & Single Lipstick, Bodysuit Lipstick, Blankety Lipstick


Other stuff not pictured:
Sincere Blush, Magnetic Fields Eyeshadow, Disc Black Liquidlast Liner, Spiked Eyebrow Pencil, Whirl Lipliner, 239 Brush, 266 Brush, 228 Brush, 219 Brush, Prep & Prime (face), Prep & Prime (lips), Plushlash Mascara


Let me know what you all think! i'll be adding more pics as my collection grows!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fabulous collection!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 2, 2009)

Love your stash!


----------



## MorianNoxa (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh wow, I realy love this.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Stash! Now...can I have some of that Stash? ;j/k <333


----------

